# Kton top to bottom by the Weekend?



## skiersleft (Nov 13, 2011)

So, it looks like the Beast will have a shot at a 48 hour snowmaking window from Wednesday night to Friday night or Saturday morning. Will they push for top to bottom? If they don't, it's unlikely that they get T2B before Thanksgiving, as yet another warmup is in store after the brief late week cold snap. If they do try, it might melt out. Perhaps they take the conservative route and keep resurfacing the North Ridge area until they see a more permanent cool down. I think they'll give it a shot and will try to get top to bottom by Saturday. But that's an aggressive stance. Would be quite beastly of them. What say you?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 13, 2011)

If they haven't blown any snow yet below the Triple, I doubt it is going to be worth while for them to go for it. A better option might be to continue to expand at upper elevation, perhaps adding some terrain in the Canyons or upper Snowdon via the Poma. I don't think that 48 hour window is going to be round the clock, no? If not, they don't have a chance at top to bottom by Thanksgiving the way things look right now. At least, not a chance based on the "quality product" doctrine. But who knows, maybe they'll go for it.


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think it'll depend on what the forecast is saying for possibilities next week for snowmaking. If it's looking like they can build on what they make this week, then they'll probably go for it. If it's looking like there's no chance, then I think they'll focus on the upper mountain and try for the Canyon or Snowdon Poma.


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 13, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> If they haven't blown any snow yet below the Triple, I doubt it is going to be worth while for them to go for it. A better option might be to continue to expand at upper elevation, perhaps adding some terrain in the Canyons or upper Snowdon via the Poma. I don't think that 48 hour window is going to be round the clock, no? If not, they don't have a chance at top to bottom by Thanksgiving the way things look right now. At least, not a chance based on the "quality product" doctrine. But who knows, maybe they'll go for it.



The forecast may change, but as of right now, the window does look to be 48hrs round the clock. So, I don't think it's out of the question for them to get T2B. However, you do propose a very good option. Blowing upper Snowdon and opening the Poma makes sense if they feel it's too risky to go for T2B. The Canyon I doubt, although - like you - I would love to ski that now. However, the pitch is too steep and it takes more snow to cover it appropriately. Also, they need to open more beginner/intermediate terrain for the holiday families, not more advanced/expert runs. We shall see. It'll be interesting to follow.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 13, 2011)

I agree that the Canyon area would be a difficult add on and wouldn't help for their Thanksgiving Family needs. I've seen Bunnybuster on limited snow making and it is brutal. They can do it will 48 hours round the clock but by Thanksgiving, they aren't going to have a very good product, I don't think. Problem with the Poma is it is limited uphill capacity but I think it is a good backup plan to ensure they don't go into Thanksgiving with only the triple. Sunday River has an even bigger problem in that regard due to their lower elevation and much less terrain. The fact that we are even asking the question if any resort can possibly be open top to bottom on Thanksgiving is pretty telling regarding how bad this November has been for temps and snow.


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 13, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I agree that the Canyon area would be a difficult add on and wouldn't help for their Thanksgiving Family needs. I've seen Bunnybuster on limited snow making and it is brutal. They can do it will 48 hours round the clock but by Thanksgiving, they aren't going to have a very good product, I don't think. Problem with the Poma is it is limited uphill capacity but I think it is a good backup plan to ensure they don't go into Thanksgiving with only the triple. Sunday River has an even bigger problem in that regard due to their lower elevation and much less terrain. The fact that we are even asking the question if any resort can possibly be open top to bottom on Thanksgiving is pretty telling regarding how bad this November has been for temps and snow.



100% right that if they blow bunny buster it won't be worth a dime come Thanksgiving with the impending warmup. You're also spot on regarding the problem with the Poma. Limited uphill capacity. But I guess it's better than nothing. Here's another option: blow upper Snowdown and Great Northern down to the Snowdon Quad. With less pitch, it might be better than Bunny Buster. But I'm not sure it makes a big difference. And, yes, November has been horrible to ski resorts in the East. Just plain horrible.


----------



## mediamogul (Nov 13, 2011)

My guess would be that Great Northern will be the first top to bottom route open. They will definitely try to expand some beginner terrain before they expand into the Canyon. My guess is that they start trying for top to bottom the next 48 hr window. Maybe just wishful thinking. Also, they were blowing on upper Downdraft yesterday when I was going up the walkway late morning. I don't know why.


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 14, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> 100% right that if they blow bunny buster it won't be worth a dime come Thanksgiving with the impending warmup. You're also spot on regarding the problem with the Poma. Limited uphill capacity.



Too bad they can't put a Midstation on the Snowdon Triple like it had a decade or two ago. (although it was unload only then..)




> Here's another option: blow upper Snowdown and Great Northern down to the Snowdon Quad. With less pitch, it might be better than Bunny Buster.



It's quite narrow, and IMO, Bunny Buster is a better choice if you're picking one especially since they widened it last year.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 14, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> I think it'll depend on what the forecast is saying for possibilities next week for snowmaking. If it's looking like they can build on what they make this week, then they'll probably go for it. If it's looking like there's no chance, then I think they'll focus on the upper mountain and try for the Canyon or Snowdon Poma.


I think they have to go for it, else it will be 4 weeks on the triple. My guess is Killink is good to go as they've been blowing that somewhat regularly, so the Poma only really needs the lift line and GN to the base in order to get open. They should be able to get it open, given they can pretty much use their entire snowmaking budget on it and not worry about the upper mountain, and they need the lift capacity. People get tired of skiing 2 runs with 15 minute lift lines quickly.


----------



## skiingsnow (Nov 14, 2011)

mondeo said:


> My guess is Killink is good to go as they've been blowing that somewhat regularly, so the Poma only really needs the lift line and GN to the base in order to get open.



Killink looks like it has no snow at all...

http://www.killington.com/winter/multimedia/webcam/northridge.html


----------



## Rogman (Nov 14, 2011)

I've heard unofficially they will go for it. During the last cold snap they resurfaced much of the North Ridge area; it has good base depths for the present. Assuming lower GN and Bunny Buster will all melt out misses the point: advertising top to bottom will help them with bookings. It is, in fact, the conservative thing to do. Risking a big Thanksgiving weekend because the snow might wash down the hill doesn't make sense. 

That said, I'm a bit surprised they didn't stockpile snow in whales along Great Northern down to the Snowdon triple; that is what they've done in the past. However, this year they've followed a different strategy and not done that anywhere on the mountain. With the fan gun at Mousetrap, and another portable one up in the mixing bowl, they easily have the capacity to get open to the bottom in the upcoming window.

I was a bit puzzled by the guns on Upper Downdraft, right near the walkway. It may have simply been that they were running to keep the water in the line from freezing. I don't expect that to open anytime soon.


----------



## moguler6 (Nov 14, 2011)

Rogman said:


> I was a bit puzzled by the guns on Upper Downdraft, right near the walkway. It may have simply been that they were running to keep the water in the line from freezing. I don't expect that to open anytime soon.





It's for the Loaded Turkey rail-jam.  They did this last year too.

http://www.killington.com/winter/activities/calendar/579624925


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 14, 2011)

The peak walkway was installed so they can open and get use of early season snow blown on the upper mountain.

It is also an emergency measure so they can be open for Thanksgiving weekend in the face of a 
"10 year thaw" that would occasionally prevent them from being open top to bottom for thanksgiving.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 14, 2011)

mediamogul said:


> My guess would be that Great Northern will be the first top to bottom route open. They will definitely try to expand some beginner terrain before they expand into the Canyon. My guess is that they start trying for top to bottom the next 48 hr window. Maybe just wishful thinking. Also, they were blowing on upper Downdraft yesterday when I was going up the walkway late morning. I don't know why.



Because it's only a hundred yards or so long, at the highest elevation (easy to cover) and gives people a fun quick option. Check out the Beast webcam, it looks like they actually blew  from the Cascade Headwill split down on it - but I assume holding off on the top section until top to bottom renders the walkway useless.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 14, 2011)

Rogman said:


> I've heard unofficially they will go for it. During the last cold snap they resurfaced much of the North Ridge area; it has good base depths for the present. Assuming lower GN and Bunny Buster will all melt out misses the point: advertising top to bottom will help them with bookings. It is, in fact, the conservative thing to do. Risking a big Thanksgiving weekend because the snow might wash down the hill doesn't make sense.


So if they go for it and don't get it done after taking reservations, they will over promise and under deliver. That is the absolute worst thing you can do as a business. Folks are still raking Killington over the coals for closing a week early two years ago when they got a freak snow storm and cold weather just a day or two announcing the early closing "due to weather" after having originally promised one more week. 

Guns on Upper Downdraft... they don't need to keep things running to avoid freezing pipes. If they are setup to blow, then that is going to go soon. Maybe not next but soon.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 14, 2011)

IMHO with the weather forecast T2B would a waste of money.  I doubt it will last thru the warm up next week.  GN by the return to NRT was terrible after 4 days of warmth.  Just my 2cents.


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 14, 2011)

All I can say is I miss East coast snowmaking capabilities. 

Jackson has been blowing snow for two weeks now, and they have covered exactly one run (albeit 2000 vert or so of western style broadway cruiser) with consistent snowmaking temps for all but a couple hours every day. 

Killington would have had all of AV and Casper open by now, and would be moving onto the gondola, but no, were stuck with one WROD after two straight weeks of snowmaking. Weak sauce. Oh yeah, we dont open till the 26th either. 

Killington should go for it, but whatever they do, theyre going to have a better product than any other game in town for Turkey day.


----------



## mediamogul (Nov 14, 2011)

Newpylong said:


> Because it's only a hundred yards or so long, at the highest elevation (easy to cover) and gives people a fun quick option. Check out the Beast webcam, it looks like they actually blew  from the Cascade Headwill split down on it - but I assume holding off on the top section until top to bottom renders the walkway useless.



I did notice that on the webcam. Would be sweet if they opened it. I think I remember them doing the same thing last year come to think of it. I think they only opened the portion below where high traverse crosses it.


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 14, 2011)

mediamogul said:


> I think they only opened the portion below where high traverse crosses it.



Yes, I also recall them opening this portion of Upper Downdraft last year.


----------



## mob1 (Nov 14, 2011)

Puck it said:


> IMHO with the weather forecast T2B would a waste of money.  I doubt it will last thru the warm up next week.  GN by the return to NRT was terrible after 4 days of warmth.  Just my 2cents.



Hi everyone, loooooong time lurker and finally decided to chime in a little. 

The models have backed up significantly from the warm up late this weekend, the low that was forcasted to be a lake cutter looks to be somewhat  weaker now and they also backed off somewhat from the SE ridge, it also is a fairly progressive pattern though so the cold weather looks to be returning, at least temporarily early next week (Monday-???) ...If you look at the latest forecast from noaa it pretty much shows only 40 for a high on Saturday and 42 for Sunday for 2500' (the elevation of the K1 lodge) and both nights in the low 20's and then they have a high of just 34 for Monday and obviously colder than that in the higher elevation... It's still a week away so a lot might change but I think they'll manage to blow just enough snow to open top to bottom but with marginal conditions and they'll urge people to only ski down to the base at the end of the day (they've done that before)
Just my 0.02


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 14, 2011)

mob1 said:


> Hi everyone, loooooong time lurker and finally decided to chime in a little.
> 
> The models have backed up significantly from the warm up late this weekend, the low that was forcasted to be a lake cutter looks to be somewhat  weaker now and they also backed off somewhat from the SE ridge, it also is a fairly progressive pattern though so the cold weather looks to be returning, at least temporarily early next week (Monday-???) ...If you look at the latest forecast from noaa it pretty much shows only 40 for a high on Saturday and 42 for Sunday for 2500' (the elevation of the K1 lodge) and both nights in the low 20's and then they have a high of just 34 for Monday and obviously colder than that in the higher elevation... It's still a week away so a lot might change but I think they'll manage to blow just enough snow to open top to bottom but with marginal conditions and they'll urge people to only ski down to the base at the end of the day (they've done that before)
> Just my 0.02



Welcome to AZ! Informative post. I agree. If the current forecast for 2500' verifies, they should probably risk it and try to open top to bottom for the weekend. It shows a 36-48 hour snowmaking window from Wednesday night to Friday night and snowmaking temps Saturday and Sunday nights along with near freezing temps for highs on Monday. Just what the doctor ordered for the days before Turkey day. I'll be up there this weekend regardless. Hope to ski something other than the Rime/East Fall/Ridge Run.


----------



## k123 (Nov 14, 2011)

The weather.gov forecast is showing that 36 - 48 hour window coming up, in addition to marginal nighttime snowmaking temps over the weekend and a high of only 34 on Monday.  And based on a couple of other long range forecasts there should be another window next week sometime before Thanksgiving







Forecast for Killington (Elev. 2600 ft): http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...087585449&site=btv&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text

edit: just realized I wrote the same thing as skiersleft


----------



## Puck it (Nov 14, 2011)

Models look to be very dynamic.  I think it is a wait and see. Earlier they were not show these colder temps.


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 14, 2011)

k123 said:


> edit: just realized I wrote the same thing as skiersleft



Great minds think alike.


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 15, 2011)

Forecast changed for the worse. Barring another forecast change for the better, no top to bottom this weekend.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 15, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Forecast changed for the worse. Barring another forecast change for the better, no top to bottom this weekend.


 

I would say so, all most back to the original one that I saw when I posted above.  Looks like a moving target.


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 15, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I would say so, all most back to the original one that I saw when I posted above.  Looks like a moving target.



Let's just hope it keeps moving (downwards, that is).


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 15, 2011)

6pm temperature forecast for K1 slightly better. Snowmaking down to the K1 possible every night beginning tomorrow night through next Tuesday. Near freezing temps for highs on Thursday, Friday, Monday and Tuesday, with low 40's for highs on Saturday and Sunday. Interesting.




Tonight: Cloudy, then gradually becoming partly cloudy, with a low around 43. Breezy, with a west wind 19 to 22 mph decreasing to between 10 and 13 mph. 

Wednesday: A chance of r*in, mainly after 11am. Increasing clouds, with a high near 47. South wind between 5 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible. 

Wednesday Night: A chance of r*in, mainly before midnight. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 30. West wind between 9 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%. New rainfall amounts of less than a tenth of an inch possible. 

Thursday: Cloudy, with a high near 33. Breezy, with a west wind 9 to 12 mph increasing to between 17 and 20 mph. 

Thursday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 18. West wind between 10 and 15 mph. 

Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 35. 

Friday Night: Partly cloudy, with a low around 20. 

Saturday: Partly sunny, with a high near 42. 

Saturday Night: Mostly cloudy, with a low around 29. 

Sunday: A chance of showers. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 44. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Sunday Night: A chance of r*in and snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 29. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Monday: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 36. Chance of precipitation is 40%.

Monday Night: A chance of snow showers. Cloudy, with a low around 24. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Tuesday: Mostly cloudy, with a high near 28.


----------



## k123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Forecast for Killington Peak. Looks like they'll be able to start making snow early Thursday morning and continue until Saturday morning

DATE                   WED 11/16/11            THU 11/17/11
TIME (EST)       19 22 01 04 07 10 13 16 19 22 *01 04 07 10 13 16 19*
TEMP (F)          40 40 40 38 41 41 41 43 39 35 *30 23 25 24 24 27 17*


----------



## sLoPeS (Nov 16, 2011)

*wednesday update*

There are about 60-something guns lined and ready on highline right now.  Looked like a couple dozen up high on GN too.  Temps look cold early tomorrow into saturday morning and then another cold shot monday/tuesday.  We will see tomorrow what they turn on.  By the looks of highline today, they are not messing around.  They want to expand and need to.  They also need to resurface rime/reason/GN.  Im hoping to only have to hike the stairs a few more times.  Been loving this spring skiing lately, but Im ready for winter!


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 16, 2011)

@Slopes. Keep in mind that Killington owns a lot of guns, and they often stage them many days/weeks in advance. I would pretty much guarantee that you will NOT see snowmaking on Highline in this window. It would make no sense, it faces into the sun and requires a LOT of snow to cover.

More importantly, it's solid expert terrain. While such terrain is fun, you can't open with that, and it isn't going to help the crowding disasters like more easier terrain does. Basically, all the Beginner/Intermediate runs come first, at this point.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 16, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Models look to be very dynamic.  I think it is a wait and see. Earlier they were not show these colder temps.



Why do you have to start talking so dirty?


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 16, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> @Slopes. Keep in mind that Killington owns a lot of guns, and they often stage them many days/weeks in advance. I would pretty much guarantee that you will NOT see snowmaking on Highline in this window. It would make no sense, it faces into the sun and requires a LOT of snow to cover.
> 
> More importantly, it's solid expert terrain. While such terrain is fun, you can't open with that, and it isn't going to help the crowding disasters like more easier terrain does. Basically, all the Beginner/Intermediate runs come first, at this point.



I think we will have to see about that.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 16, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I think we will have to see about that.




I think we can all but guarantee they are set up just in advance. There is a slim to none chance they will make snow on Highline before they have other routes down Snowdon.


----------



## k123 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm hoping people will listen to his warning and that some other mountains can open up so all the crowds don't have to be at K

From Highway Star on Kzone:
"IF YOU'RE A BEGINNER, DON'T COME TO KILLINGTON OVER THANKGIVING WEEKEND. IT WILL BE CROWDED AND YOU WILL BE SUBJECTED TO ADVANCED SKIERS PASSING YOU IN SEMI-CONTROL AT HIGH SPEED. SERIOUSLY, I WOULDN'T RECOMMEND IT."   :smash:


----------



## k123 (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks like its going to cool down again starting Monday after a brief weekend warmup.  






http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...971191406&site=btv&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text


----------



## skiadikt (Nov 17, 2011)

k123 said:


> I'm hoping people will listen to his warning and that some other mountains can open up so all the crowds don't have to be at K
> 
> From Highway Star on Kzone:
> "IF YOU'RE A BEGINNER, DON'T COME TO KILLINGTON OVER THANKGIVING WEEKEND. IT WILL BE CROWDED AND YOU WILL BE SUBJECTED TO ADVANCED SKIERS PASSING YOU IN SEMI-CONTROL AT HIGH SPEED. SERIOUSLY, I WOULDN'T RECOMMEND IT."   :smash:



thank god he's planning to be in semi-control ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2011)

skiadikt said:


> thank god he's planning to be in semi-control ...



thank god he has no control on the interwebz  :lol:


----------



## k123 (Nov 17, 2011)

Guns on at the summit 

http://www.killington.com/winter/multimedia/webcam/index.html
http://www.killington.com/winter/multimedia/webcam/northridge.html


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice to see good streaming video of snowmaking.


----------



## sLoPeS (Nov 17, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> @Slopes. Keep in mind that Killington owns a lot of guns, and they often stage them many days/weeks in advance. I would pretty much guarantee that you will NOT see snowmaking on Highline in this window. It would make no sense, it faces into the sun and requires a LOT of snow to cover.
> 
> More importantly, it's solid expert terrain. While such terrain is fun, you can't open with that, and it isn't going to help the crowding disasters like more easier terrain does. Basically, all the Beginner/Intermediate runs come first, at this point.



miller, keep in mind that i live in killington and know a few people...right now they are blowing middle GN into mousetrap, and the big fan gun at mouse/bunny/chute is online.  highline will be next, very soon, and top to bottom is not far off.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 17, 2011)

k123 said:


> Guns on at the summit
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/multimedia/webcam/index.html
> http://www.killington.com/winter/multimedia/webcam/northridge.html


Man...They need it.... Things look thin.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 17, 2011)

sLoPeS said:


> miller, keep in mind that i live in killington and know a few people...right now they are blowing middle GN into mousetrap, and the big fan gun at mouse/bunny/chute is online. highline will be next, very soon, and top to bottom is not far off.


Yeah, with Rime and Reason pretty much set (I'm guessing, base was pretty good and it hasn't been _that_ warm,) they'll have more guns available for blowing the lower mountain than normal. I think they max out at around 250 guns in optimal conditions, but what is it, maybe 30-40 guns for middle GN, 10 for Mouse Trap, another 70-80 for Chute/mixing bowl/lower Bunny? Dew points below 20° for the forseeable future, even below 25° through the warmup; should be able to get halfway decent production. Doubt they'll get it ready for this weekend, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's a Tuesday opening on it. I also wouldn't be surprised if they wait to get the Poma running with Mouse Run and Killink open.


----------



## BigK (Nov 17, 2011)

mondeo said:


> Yeah, with Rime and Reason pretty much set (I'm guessing, base was pretty good and it hasn't been _that_ warm,) they'll have more guns available for blowing the lower mountain than normal. I think they max out at around 250 guns in optimal conditions, but what is it, maybe 30-40 guns for middle GN, 10 for Mouse Trap, another 70-80 for Chute/mixing bowl/lower Bunny? Dew points below 20° for the forseeable future, even below 25° through the warmup; should be able to get halfway decent production. Doubt they'll get it ready for this weekend, but I wouldn't be surprised if it's a Tuesday opening on it. I also wouldn't be surprised if they wait to get the Poma running with Mouse Run and Killink open.



Killington now says they can run up to 286 guns at one time in optimal conditions.


----------



## sLoPeS (Nov 17, 2011)

guns are going on upper bunny buster, maybe poma for this weekend?


----------



## millerm277 (Nov 17, 2011)

sLoPeS said:


> guns are going on upper bunny buster, maybe poma for this weekend?



They're running on Mouse Run too. Considering that they've got the guns running down low, maybe the lifts too this weekend.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 17, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> They're running on Mouse Run too. Considering that they've got the guns running down low, maybe the lifts too this weekend.



That's a bit of a stretch, unless they get some crazy production rates.   It's a long way from the glades area to the base of the K1.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 17, 2011)

BigK said:


> Killington now says they can run up to 286 guns at one time in optimal conditions.



Before this turns into a "how come they were only running 117 guns?"/"They're not very Beastly" type rant.  I think it's safe to say that K won't be having an extended window of "optimal" conditions the next week or so.  And more than likely, they'll have to use a good deal of their older "air hog" guns to really pump out the production to put enough product out down low to deal with the likely masses that will show up a week from tomorow and still have some snow left by day's end.  But if anyone can pump out the snow in marginal temps, let alone good temps, it's K


----------



## mob1 (Nov 17, 2011)

If you look at the peak view  cam it looks like they're making snow all the way to the base.

http://www.killington.com/winter/multimedia/webcam


----------



## Zand (Nov 17, 2011)

mob1 said:


> If you look at the peak view  cam it looks like they're making snow all the way to the base.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/multimedia/webcam



Hard to tell if that's Bunny or Highline... either way great to see.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 17, 2011)

mob1 said:


> If you look at the peak view  cam it looks like they're making snow all the way to the base.
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/multimedia/webcam


Yep...Kzone has a pic up of guns to the bottom....K is going off!!!!


----------



## k123 (Nov 17, 2011)

does anybody know what trail that is on the bottom right of the picture where I drew the white line?


----------



## Zand (Nov 17, 2011)

k123 said:


> does anybody know what trail that is on the bottom right of the picture where I drew the white line?



According to K-Zone Bunny Buster is the only trail to the bottom being blown right now, so it looks like that's it.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 17, 2011)

millerm277 said:


> They're running on Mouse Run too. Considering that they've got the guns running down low, maybe the lifts too this weekend.



Are you still able to provide reports from the K mtn cam? 


Or is it too dark?


----------



## WJenness (Nov 17, 2011)

Hmm...

Maybe I'll try out my 2 for 1 on Saturday...

Let's see how things look tomorrow night.






-w


----------



## Puck it (Nov 17, 2011)

I am going tomorrow. Anyone else in?


----------



## k123 (Nov 17, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I am going tomorrow. Anyone else in?



Let us know how it is.  Report from Basin Ski Shop today: http://66.165.128.58/2011/11/thursday-november-17-1030am-snowmaking-report/


----------



## JimG. (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm thinking next Tues/Wed.


----------



## k123 (Nov 17, 2011)

From Killington's Facebook


----------



## bigbob (Nov 17, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I am going tomorrow. Anyone else in?





Yep


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 17, 2011)

k123 said:


> From Killington's Facebook



Very cool pic.


----------



## k123 (Nov 18, 2011)

Snow all the way down to the K-1 lodge


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2011)

I was not able to make it up today as I planned. I hate work qhen it gets in the way of my skiing.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I was not able to make it up today as I planned. I hate work qhen it gets in the way of my skiing.



What is your back up plan, little man?:uzi:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2011)

Next week, I will be Wednesday and may be Monday.


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 18, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I was not able to make it up today as I planned. I hate work qhen it gets in the way of my skiing.



At least I'm here. I'll ski it top to bottom for you.


----------



## sp1ffy (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought about going this weekend, but the forecast doesn't sound good for running lifts.

Both days are listed as 30-40mph winds with gusts up to 70mph. =(

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...971191406&site=btv&unit=0&lg=en&FcstType=text


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> At least I'm here. I'll ski it top to bottom for you.



In your mommy jeans?


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 18, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> In your mommy jeans?



I don't wear mom jeans. That's the type of stuff old farts like you wear.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> I don't wear mom jeans. That's the type of stuff old farts like you wear.



Really?  Looks a hell of a lot like the jeans you were wearing little fella.


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 18, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Really?  Looks a hell of a lot like the jeans you were wearing little fella.



Wearing when?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like they are stockpiling for Thanksgiving

_Please note although we are making snow top-to-bottom in the Snowdon area, we will not be opening the trails top-to-bottom for skiing and riding at this time. Our intention is to provide a quality product to ski and ride on and the snow is not ready. Ski Patrol will be at the bottom of the trails this weekend to clip tickets and take Season Passes and Express Cards from those who ski or ride down closed trails._

http://www.killington.com/winter/mountain/conditions


----------



## skiersleft (Nov 18, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Looks like they are stockpiling for Thanksgiving
> 
> _Please note although we are making snow top-to-bottom in the Snowdon area, we will not be opening the trails top-to-bottom for skiing and riding at this time. Our intention is to provide a quality product to ski and ride on and the snow is not ready. Ski Patrol will be at the bottom of the trails this weekend to clip tickets and take Season Passes and Express Cards from those who ski or ride down closed trails._
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/mountain/conditions



Bummer. Very unbeastly.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Looks like they are stockpiling for Thanksgiving
> 
> _Please note although we are making snow top-to-bottom in the Snowdon area, we will not be opening the trails top-to-bottom for skiing and riding at this time. Our intention is to provide a quality product to ski and ride on and the snow is not ready. Ski Patrol will be at the bottom of the trails this weekend to clip tickets and take Season Passes and Express Cards from those who ski or ride down closed trails._
> 
> http://www.killington.com/winter/mountain/conditions



groundskeeperwillie will be working overtime!:flame::flame:


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Nov 18, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> I don't wear mom jeans. That's the type of stuff old farts like you wear.





Black Phantom said:


> Really?  Looks a hell of a lot like the jeans you were wearing little fella.


I do not like it when my friends fight.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Nov 18, 2011)

And they are charging $49 a ticket for the 4 trails (really 2 trails as they have listed). Thats nuts...


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Bummer. Very unbeastly.



A 24-30hr run in at best decent temps + an upcoming warm up + the prospect of BIG crowds with generally low skills a week out and limited gun time between now and then = preserve the limited output mode = smart decision


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2011)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> And they are charging $49 a ticket for the 4 trails (really 2 trails as they have listed). Thats nuts...



Simple supply and demand - they have the vast majority of the Eastern supply now, and that ='s lots of early season demand


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

drjeff said:


> A 24-30hr run in at best decent temps + an upcoming warm up + the prospect of BIG *crowds with generally low skills *a week out and limited gun time between now and then = preserve the limited output mode = smart decision



You hit the nail on the head Doc with this analysis, emphasis mine. :beer:

And the price point is working.  They know their market.  No one is forced to pay. :flag:


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Nov 18, 2011)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> And they are charging $49 a ticket for the 4 trails (really 2 trails as they have listed). Thats nuts...


It's already very crowded with long lift lines on the weekends. If they charged less it would be even worse. Simple business - adjust your price until you get the amount of customers you want. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> And they are charging $49 a ticket for the 4 trails (really 2 trails as they have listed). Thats nuts...



Hang out in the deals thread. How many of those joints are providing lift serviced skiing and riding?:idea:


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Nov 18, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Hang out in the deals thread. How many of those joints are providing lift serviced skiing and riding?:idea:



Didn't Killington have a 2 for 1 deal in there recently? ;-)


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

Ski the Moguls said:


> It's already very crowded with long lift lines on the weekends. If they charged less it would be even worse. Simple business - adjust your price until you get the amount of customers you want. Makes sense to me.



I better not catch you skiing in mommy jeans or we're through!:flame:8)


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ski the Moguls said:


> It's already very crowded with long lift lines on the weekends. If they charged less it would be even worse. Simple business - adjust your price until you get the amount of customers you want. Makes sense to me.



The business side of it makes sense. The people paying the price doesn't make sense to me!


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

Ski the Moguls said:


> Didn't Killington have a 2 for 1 deal in there recently? ;-)



Did you skip breakfast this morning?  :-o


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Nov 18, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> I better not catch you skiing in mommy jeans or we're through!:flame:8)



Because of the clothes, or because I was slow enough for you to catch me old man!


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

bzrperfspec77 said:


> The business side of it makes sense. The people paying the price doesn't make sense to me!



You are not in the demographic market of this business. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Nov 18, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Did you skip breakfast this morning?  :-o



A few weeks ago if you signed up for their e-mail blasts (or something like that) you got a 2 for 1 ticket voucher. I am looking at mine right now - good until 12/16/2011. As a season pass holder I do not have much use for it. Time for an auction?


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

Ski the Moguls said:


> Because of the clothes, or because I was slow enough for you to catch me old man!



Catch you? It was just an accident in passing.8)uke:

Old man? WTF are you talking about? :evil: You sure you have the right man?


----------



## tt431 (Nov 18, 2011)

Ski the Moguls said:


> Because of the clothes, or because I was slow enough for you to catch me old man!



Come on StM not nice to play your elders.:lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 18, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Bummer. Very unbeastly.


Disagree.

I have been very critical of Kmart and their beastly claims. But this is legit and acceptable. Man made snow is best when it can sit without being leveled for a few days. By keeping snow making operations going through the weekend without leveling the whales, they can substantially improve their Thanksgiving weekend product. It is a good decision and will make for a much better skiing experience during the long weekend.

Sunday River is also only scheduled to go from the mid-station even though they are blowing top to bottom. Hopefully that will change by Sunday. I might pass this weekend without top to bottom somewhere... but I certainly understand the challenges being faced this season.


----------



## skiadikt (Nov 18, 2011)

while the report states that there won't be top-to-bottom skiing, i wouldn't rule out them opening the poma. while it doesn't add much lift capacity, it will spread people out. very small chance but possible.

agree with rivercoil that they'll properly let the snow drain and air out rather than grooming what is certainly very wet snow into ice. they're definitely looking ahead to the holiday weekend.


----------



## threecy (Nov 18, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Disagree.



Agree with the disagree.  I think it's reasonable of them to tell people ahead of time that you can't expect to use those trails this weekend.  Imagine the uproar had they not stated that and then commenced pulling passes on poachers?


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 18, 2011)

threecy said:


> Agree with the disagree.  I think it's reasonable of them to tell people ahead of time that you can't expect to use those trails this weekend.  Imagine the uproar had they not stated that and then commenced pulling passes on poachers?


Really great point. They communicated in advanced that they would have a no tolerance policy. Those that disagree with this policy can ski else where or not at all. Fair enough.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Nov 19, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Really great point. They communicated in advanced that they would have a no tolerance policy. Those that disagree with this policy can ski else where or not at all. Fair enough.



Killington seems to be doing a lot more communicating in advance this year, and I am very appreciative.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Nov 19, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Catch you? It was just an accident in passing.8)uke:
> 
> Old man? WTF are you talking about? :evil: You sure you have the right man?



So "old man" does not work, huh. How about "Big Fella" since you keep calling everyone else "Little Fella" ? Then again, judging by that photo you got there, maybe "Santa" would fit better!

Hey, you know I meant it in the nicest possible way. :wink:


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 19, 2011)

Ski the Moguls said:


> So "old man" does not work, huh. How about "Big Fella" since you keep calling everyone else "Little Fella" ? Then again, judging by that photo you got there, maybe "Santa" would fit better!
> 
> Hey, you know I meant it in the nicest possible way. :wink:



Stay off closed trails!  There is a lot of equipment out and about.

Are you really that much of a noob to the Institution little man? :flag::grin:


----------



## mediamogul (Nov 19, 2011)

Sitting in the K1 lodge booting up. The snowdon triple is spinning. I don't know what it means but it can't be a bad sign. I don't know if they plan on loading it or not.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 19, 2011)

mediamogul said:


> sitting in the k1 lodge booting up. The snowdon triple is spinning. I don't know what it means but it can't be a bad sign. I don't know if they plan on loading it or not.



yeah!


----------



## 180 (Nov 19, 2011)

Waiting to hear if we should go up tonight.


----------



## Highway Star (Nov 19, 2011)

mediamogul said:


> Sitting in the K1 lodge booting up. The snowdon triple is spinning. I don't know what it means but it can't be a bad sign. I don't know if they plan on loading it or not.



In all likelihood it doesn't mean anything....just testing it for next week.


----------



## mediamogul (Nov 19, 2011)

Talked to ski patrol on the lift he said no go for this weekend top to bottom. Early next week. Snowdon triple was just being tested and run for the mountain ops crew to get up snowdon easier. They  made good on their promise patrol was stationed at the bottom of of snowdon near the triple and up top where great northern splits towards killink. Didn't see anyone try their luck.


----------



## jerryg (Nov 19, 2011)

SR taking the same approach as K in that they still only mid-station up, but they haven't been pulling passes for those skiing T2B. Some sticky spots, but good cover all the way to the lift. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mediamogul (Nov 19, 2011)

Although, I did just hear someone yelling as I was getting into my car that they are going top to bottom at 3pm today. So now I don't know what to think.


----------



## k123 (Nov 19, 2011)

From snow report: "Thanks to our hard working snowmakers, we're now skiing top to bottom at Killington!"   :smash:


----------

